# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Historia de Amor con Cartas

## AleAGermanotta

Hola a todos, espero esten bien, les dejo mi version de Historia dr Amor con Cartas (Variante del Abuelo y el trilero) Acepto criticas y sugerencias (:

Historia de Amor con Cartas - YouTube

----------


## renard

Hola AleAGermanotta,la verdad es que este juego no me gusta nada,con todos los juegos de paquetitos que existen no veo porque hacer este,es gracioso que los magos busquemos verciones de trile cuando la vercion classica es insuperable, los dl que haces no me gustan deberias practicar otro,si te gusta el juego del trile antes de hacer este tipo de variantes deberias practicar la clasica la verdadera la que utilizan los verdaderos trileros y veras que no la cambias por ninguna otra.
Un abrazo espero haberte ayudado.

----------


## Coloclom

No digo que sea tu caso, pero sí es cierto que muchos magos sacrifican la presentación por meter un efecto que les parece llamativo, aunque no pinte nada en la historia.

También creo, que cuando uno usa elementos (cartas, monedas, pitufos o lo que sea) para representar una historia debe intentar evitar mezclarlos.

Quiero decir: Si me hablas de cartas o de monedas, genial. Si me hablas de tu infancia, genial. pero si me mezclas a los compañeros de clase con las monedas,... mal. Mal porque no me enganchas a la historia salvo que esos objetos formen parte de esa historia.

Tú lo haces, pero lo cuelgas con pinzas. No es lo mismo contarme que tu abuela te regaló unas cartas que eran de tu abuelo fallecido, unas cartas que en su juventud le robó a un mago; y a partir de ahí conexas; que lo que tú me cuentas.

Porque lo de las cartas de tu abuelo puedo creermelo o no, pero sí es posible. Que la niña que te gusta apareciese con cartas para insultarte de esa manera... ya no me parece tan posible.

Te promete su amor si aciertas dónde está la carta. Pero resulta que aciertas, y sin lógica alguna te vuelve a marear, así hasta tres veces... Y a esto me refería un poco con mis primeras palabras. Encajas una repetición en un presentación, y lo haces a martillazos, porque de otra forma no entra.

Yo creo que esto no ha de ser, pero si tú crees que ha de ser, pienso que o bien inviertes la jugada: fallas, ruegas, fallas, pides otra oportunidad y luego aciertas (porque los hombres a veces somos así de arrastrados y calzonazos) y acoplas la charla a ello; o por el contrario fallas una sola vez y ya está.


Luego está la coherencia: Ella te dice que has de adivinar dónde está su corazón o su amor (no te aclaras en esto), e incluso ELLA decide ponertelo más fácil al quitar uno de los comodines. Por qué sudece esto si esa no es su intención? O, si es su intención, ¿porqué ella luego cambia de parecer? Creo que deberías justificarlo, o suprimir la primera parte.


Luego, casi al final, pasas del presente al futuro, dejando el presente en el pasado. Y esto tampoco es lógico.
Nos presentas una historia, en la que ella está presente, y nos cuentas que le dijiste a ella que en el futuro te enamoraste de otra. Estos saltos en el tiempo rompen completamente la historia.


Noto que te falta soltura en el manejo.
1:36 La cuenta es fea y rara, incómoda de ver, intenta darle más fluidez.


Cuando ella mezcla las cartas para perder la KC, haces el movimiento demasiado rápido. Yo vi el video y sinceramente me perdí. Si me hubieras preguntado a mi, no sabría en que lugar decir.
Y creo que de cara al espectador, es MUY importante que no se pierda, si se pierde se relaja. Y al relajarse comprende que da igual que haya trampa o no, él no puede seguirte. Has de conseguir que el espectador sepa en cada momento donde está la carta. Creo que haciendo los movimientos más lentos, lo lograrías.

En el 1:16 haces un volteo natural, en el 1:44 optas por cambiar el volteo, y llama la atención. No digo que el profano vaya a percatarse del manejo, pero por condición de naturalidad, y por evitar sospechas, creo que el manejo del DL en el 1:44 debería ser el mismo que el manejo de la carta volteada en el 1:16. Entiendo que te pueda resultar más sencillo este segundo manejo cuando se trata de un DL, pero intenta utilizar el otro volteo. Seguro que a la larga te es mejor.

Del 1:55 al 2:05, pasas de tener las cartas en abanico a cuadrarlas. De por si no me gusta el movimiento, aunque tampoco tienes muchas alternativas. Pero fijate la cantidad de tiempo que empleas en cuadradarlas... la pausa que haces para la preparación,... se antoja sospechoso.
En el 1:08 te ocurre exactamente lo mismo.



En lineas generales me ha encantado el juego, transmites mucho, dominas la voz, es original, y merece la pena invertir unos minutos en ver tu video.

La frase: Pero en el centro, también perdía!    Me encantó! Muy poética.

Y la última, ocupó un lugar arriba, ocupó,... también muy poética. Me ha gustado mucho.



Sé que la presentación, a rasgos generales, no es tuya. Pero te doy caña con el tema porque sí eres tú quien la ha elegido. Yo creo que un mal juego no es algo que se deba adaptar a uno. Pero si lo hacemos, ha de ser para convertirlo en un buen juego, o al menos en un juego aceptable. De otra forma es infumable.

Este juego tiene cierto gancho. Por la magia, por la historia, por ser contado en primera persona, etc. Pero si lo analizas como mago y no como espectador, deja mucho que desear en mi opinión.
Ya que lo has versionado, yo te animo a corregir esas cuestiones que te he comentado, porque estoy seguro de que tienes potencial para hacer de éste un gran juego.


Espero ver más videos tuyos, puliendo algunos detalles diría que me gusta tu magia.

Un saludo

----------


## AleAGermanotta

Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de ver mi video :D y la verdad antes de grabarlo estaba pensando en hacer El Abuelo y el Trilero, pero me convenció más la Historia de Amor con Cartas porque quería mandar una pequeña (o bueno, muy grande) indirecta jajaja. Pero siempre que lo presento en público hago la versión original del Abuelo. Tomare en cuenta sus sugerencias, gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## AleAGermanotta

> No digo que sea tu caso, pero sí es cierto que muchos magos sacrifican la presentación por meter un efecto que les parece llamativo, aunque no pinte nada en la historia.
> 
> También creo, que cuando uno usa elementos (cartas, monedas, pitufos o lo que sea) para representar una historia debe intentar evitar mezclarlos.
> 
> Quiero decir: Si me hablas de cartas o de monedas, genial. Si me hablas de tu infancia, genial. pero si me mezclas a los compañeros de clase con las monedas,... mal. Mal porque no me enganchas a la historia salvo que esos objetos formen parte de esa historia.
> 
> Tú lo haces, pero lo cuelgas con pinzas. No es lo mismo contarme que tu abuela te regaló unas cartas que eran de tu abuelo fallecido, unas cartas que en su juventud le robó a un mago; y a partir de ahí conexas; que lo que tú me cuentas.
> 
> Porque lo de las cartas de tu abuelo puedo creermelo o no, pero sí es posible. Que la niña que te gusta apareciese con cartas para insultarte de esa manera... ya no me parece tan posible.
> ...


Ya estoy trabajando en un nuevo video, que es el del Abuelo y el Trilero, con unas mejoras de los dobles, y las cuentas, gracias por corregirme  :Smile1:

----------


## DaarkBro

> Ya estoy trabajando en un nuevo video, que es el del Abuelo y el Trilero


Ale, deberías seguir trabajando en esta _Historia de Amor con Cartas_. Fíjate, Coloclom te ha dado unos cuaaaaaaaaaantos consejos para que mejores *éste* juego; por ende, deberías agarrar lo que te dice... ¡y ponerlo en marcha!
Si subes un juego; te dan consejos; los aceptas pero no los trabajas; ya después, cuando subas otros, los usuario dirán: "Vaya, a este fue el que le di consejos del otro juego pero no los trabajó, ¿para qué me jodo?, adiós." 

Yo varias veces cometí ese error. He subido varios videos; me han dado consejos pero no me he vuelto a grabar para que vean mis mejorías. Sí los he trabajado (los consejos) pero no me he grabado. Pero bueno... nunca es tarde para aprender ¿verdad?.  :Smile1: 

Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

¡Hola, Alejandro!

Un consejo, trata de darle un mejor ritmo a la charla. Busca entonar mejor las frases, y darle más fluidez, la historia suena como si la estuvieras leyendo. Debe sonar como algo que sacas de la mente, ya que se supone que es una experiencia personal, como si contaras algo realmente te pasó.

Es lo que te puedo decir, no vi el video, sólo lo escuché (tres veces), espero que te pueda ayudar en algo mi comentario.

¡Saludos!

----------


## renard

Yo sigo opinando lo mismo,me gustaria verte hacer otro juego,para hacer este juego y que resulte atractivo hay que llamarse Rene o Tamariz puede que Chelman pero para nosotros pobres mortales no creo que le saquemos el jugo suficiente para hacerlo atractivo.Ahora hace lo que quieras con el tiempo me daras la razon,ojala me la quites si es asi estare encantado de reconocerlo.

----------

